# Getting an Earlier Ferry...likely???



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
We are off for our first trip to France and are booked on the 2am ferry from Dover with Sea France. I have read on here that it is possible to turn up and get on an earlier ferry. Is this always/usually the case and if so how early can we get there without it counting as an amended booking?
Am keen to get to Calais earlier as we would like to stay out of town if poss but don't want to disturb others sleep by arriving at 4am.
Thanks in advance for all your help....3 days to go and getting nervous now!!
Thanks
Sally


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Taz, 
I'm not sure if you just have to be lucky but we managed to get on an earlier ferry the last time we went. We just happened to turn up early and it was mid afternoon! 

I'm sure some of the more seasoned travellers will be more helpful though! 

Bernie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We have never had a problem with any ferry company when turning up early, and with most of our trips, we've never got the booked ferry! 

Dougie.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sally

If you turn up at about 10:00pm you should have no problems, any earlier than this and they might ask you to pay extra. If you are there and they have space you will usually be put on the next ferry.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We have turned up early and been put aboard the first available ferry, but last trip we were asked to pay a £30 supplement .. or leave the dock. 
In that event you can park at Dover, Marine parade, but there is only one way to find out.. 
If you arrive in Calais at 4am and don't want to travel further you could stay in the ferry terminal car/coach park, the Calias yacht basin or Aire by the harbour.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Many thanks for the advice. I was hoping to try turning up at about 6pm but I guess that may be pushing it a bit!! Was thinking of trying to gert to the aire at Escalles but I think it closes at 10pm. 
Will try Scotjimlands suggestion of the harbour aire and hope its not full.
Thanks
Sally


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

What's the pack drill if you turn up with no booking, has any one tried it ?
or can you only book/pay on the spot at certain time's of the day


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Chascass said:


> What's the pack drill if you turn up with no booking, has any one tried it ?
> or can you only book/pay on the spot at certain time's of the day


You can pay on the day but it will be more expensive, or stay the night and book for next day and save money.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chascass

If you turn up with no booking you can pay at the booth. You will be put on the next available ferry with space, you will also be charged the maximum fare.

Hi Sally

If the aire at Escalles closes at 10 pm head on down to the Auchan at St Martin Boulogne and stop over on their car park. Its open all night and big enough for you not to disturb others even at 4 am


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Taz we use Seafrance out of preference to the others as they have consistently given us the better price and service. Sometimes if the ferry is well under capacity they will put you on the earlier one with no charge but at other times you will be offered the next one for a charge of Ten pounds to change the booking. If you are not very polite to the staff however, as seen at the ticket office in Calais, you could be ask for a lot more! Some people have no people skills. Have a great time, Rob


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Getting an earlier ferry*

Hi Taz,
I rang Seafrance today to see what it would cost to travel from Dover this Sunday evening instead of our booked time of Monday at 13.45. The minimum cost of changing was £37 and very limited availability. On Monday 3rd there is only one boat all day with any spare space the 13.45.
In June Seafrance charged us over £20 to change to an earlier crossing from Calais even though we had an amendable fare.
Mass exodus of the over sixties for hols in France here we go!


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We traveled with N/F.line last year and gave them the story that we had no hold ups on the M25 and had arrived earlier than expected,  8) we went on the ferry before the one we had booked to travel on.  

Roy + Helen.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is never a problem with Norfolkline. We never travel on the booked ferry - 12 crossings with them so far. This Spring went with Sea France but they charged me an extra £30 from Calais for an early crossing even though I had an amendable ticket which suggested that I would only be charged £7. All to do with different tariffs apparently! Going again with Sea France next month but will revert to Norfolkline next time because of their fabulous flexibility.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi.
I have arrived a day early to the booking and have never been asked for additional payment, Just lucky I guess. As others have said always be polite to the booth personnel I am sure it makes a difference if you say good morning or good afternoon.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

What would be the position if you arrived late for your booked crossing.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> We have turned up early and been put aboard the first available ferry, but last trip we were asked to pay a £30 supplement .. or leave the dock.
> In that event you can park at Dover, Marine parade, but there is only one way to find out..


We concur with scotjimland we had a £52 return ticket and they wanted an extra £37 to put us on the earlier ferry (we arrived 2 hours prior) they made us leave the port via a host of security checks.) (First time with Seafrance so unsure if it is just them)


----------

